# no CPU frequency scaling on AMD Sempron 2100



## longneck (Dec 11, 2011)

I have 9.0-RC3 installed on an HP Thin Client that has a Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2100+. I am trying to get cpufreq and powerd to manage the frequency of the processor, but I'm not having any luck. Here's some lines from dmesg:


```
FreeBSD 9.0-RC3 #0: Sun Dec  4 08:56:36 UTC 2011
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2100+ (997.52-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x60fc2  Family = f  Model = 6c  Stepping = 2
  Features=0x78bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2>
  Features2=0x2001<SSE3,CX16>
  AMD Features=0xea500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x119<LAHF,ExtAPIC,CR8,Prefetch>

module_register: module cpu/ichss already exists!
Module cpu/ichss failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/est already exists!
Module cpu/est failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/hwpstate already exists!
Module cpu/hwpstate failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/p4tcc already exists!
Module cpu/p4tcc failed to register: 17
module_register: module cpu/powernow already exists!
Module cpu/powernow failed to register: 17

powerd: lookup freq: No such file or directory
```

Any suggestions on how to get CPU frequency management working?


----------



## User23 (Dec 12, 2011)

Was the frequency scaling working before with another version of FreeBSD or OS?
Have you checked the BIOS (enable Cool&Quiet or Powernow)? (well should be on on default)
And please post the your output of:

[cmd=]sysctl dev | grep freq [/cmd]


----------



## longneck (Dec 12, 2011)

I haven't put any other OS on this box so i don't know if it was working before or not.

There are no options in the BIOS for Powernow or Cool'N'Quiet.


```
sysctl dev | grep freq
```
returns nothing.


----------



## tyson (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't think this processor support PowerNow, so it will be rather impossible to change its frequency in any OS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...cket_S1.2C_G1_.26_G2.2C_65_nm.2C_Low_power.29

Well, it looks like this cpu use only 9W of power, so why even need to slow it down ?;]


----------



## longneck (Dec 13, 2011)

That's interesting. WikiPedia says it does not support PowerNow, but AMD docs do.

My goal here is to get the heat output down. But if I can't, then I can't, so I won't.

Thanks guys!


----------

